# [SOLVED] Front Audio Jack problems?



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, so I used to have my speakers plugged into the back audio ports of my Comp and my Turtle beach headphones into the front green and pink of the computer. Recently I got a new PC build with a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 board. The back audio jacks work fine, but my headphones and mic are plugged into the front ones but I get no sound, and mic doesn't work. Both say "Not plugged in" in the audio manager?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

Hi check the manual GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 4.1)
and then check the board has the wiring fitted correctly


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*



joeten said:


> Hi check the manual GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 4.1)
> and then check the board has the wiring fitted correctly



The wiring is definitely fitted correctly. Double checked that. I am just thinking, it's quite an old case, could be that the ports are busted? I am not too sure though, no other possible solution.


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

If the ports themselves were broken/busted, would it still say "Not Plugged in"? Is that possible?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

Hi DarylJones92 :wave:

Yep, if either the ports or the cables are damaged/broken/busted, then there's a good chance of getting that warning.

Were the sockets working OK before the rebuild?


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*



WereBo said:


> Hi DarylJones92 :wave:
> 
> Yep, if either the ports or the cables are damaged/broken/busted, then there's a good chance of getting that warning.
> 
> Were the sockets working OK before the rebuild?


Yeah, that's what's baffling me. I don't know if I damaged them before the new build or something. I wiped the tower down with a dampish cloth and stuff but I didn't soak anything, made sure it was all dry. Everything else works fine just the front audio ports just seem dormant. The front USBs are fine..... Strange.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

Case depending, and especially if it's an older case it may only have AC97 cable for the front audio and you likely have an HD Audio connector on the mainboard. Some older cases are what I call "dual compatible' some are not. Check the case connector see if it says AC97_FP.


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*



ChronoGeek said:


> Case depending, and especially if it's an older case it may only have AC97 cable for the front audio and you likely have an HD Audio connector on the mainboard. Some older cases are what I call "dual compatible' some are not. Check the case connector see if it says AC97_FP.


Ah you may have a good point there it is a pretty old tower case. Big and useful but old for sure. Will have to check that and if it is, which it most likely is, I am guessing there's no way around it? Can you buy front panel audio headers by themselves?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

You could get a multipurpose 3.5" or 5.25" panel. Most have USB, memory card slots, audio ports, etc.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

There are numerous models available. here is what I found with a quick search: nMEDIAPC ZE-C198 All-in-one USB Card Reader with USB 3.0/IEEE 1394/e-SATA Port/HD Audio Ports - Newegg.com


----------



## DarylJones92 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Front Audio Jack problems?*

Cheers Dogg. My audio on my old tower just says AUDIO on the cable, not SC97 or anything. Tried an audio header from a different tower I had and they work fine so must have been the old tower!


----------

